# question about limited edition sentra



## neotype2001 (Oct 28, 2002)

what's the deal with this? I have never heard of a limited edition nissan sentra. What year were they made? What's different the body or engine? Who made it limited edition. Did some idiot just stick them on a bunch of old sentras and the owners forgot to take them off. Where did my foot go? 

n e wayz. Has anyone else seen these?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

first things first did you do this:







first? and which one are you reffering to? B13 or B14 limited

...anyways ill answer your q? for the B14. 
In 1999(and 98 i think) nissan added the Limited Edition trim line to the sentra called SE-L (and GXE-LE i think). The car had 15 gunmetal wheels like the B14 200sx ser, it also had an SR20, and cosmetic things like a gray reflector in the back and side skirts.

...i think that all, but if im missing anything feel free to correct me


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

gauges, seats.


----------



## neotype2001 (Oct 28, 2002)

*wait*

the limited edition sentra's that I have seen look like either a late 80's or early 90's. They are more boxy looking than my 91. I don't really know what else sets them apart. They look like they have the same stock exhaust and tires.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

That picture of the red sentra se-l is the same exact sentra I have.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok heres the real answer to your question. .. ive allready asked about this one to the forum buddies.. concerning my question of the seL.. ok here is the deal......

95-99 
sentra
XE_base model.. ga16de.....
GXE_no info available.. dont think there is just a GXE.. i think they are all GXE limited Editions.. but someone can fill in this blank.. 
GXE Limited Edition_(which i have) ga16de... added extras.. fully loaded.. no sunroof though??sound system..Tach Gauge.. 14" alloy wheels.. (not the se looking 15") badging. Rear multi link beam.CD player (am i missing anything?)
SE_sr20de.. fully loaded white gauge Tach. ground effects.. spolier.. 15" alloys.. front and rear multi link beam stability and everything the GXE has.. 
SE-L(still confused about this one) limited edition maybe.. but this has a few extras the se didnt have..one being the red/clear tails.. 
(anyone want to elaborate)? Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *first things first did you do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT RED COLOR!.. DOESNT THAT EFFECT INSURENCE? "RED ATTRACTS COPS"

AND I WANT THOSE SIDESKIRTS DAMN IT.. ! AND WING.. ANYONE KNOW OF A PARTING 99SE I COULD GET THOSE FROM?


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

That exact picture is the same car I have......the side skirts are great and so is the wing. Everything stock on this car is nice. Even the rims it comes with. The only change I wanna make is replacing my tails with altezzas and painting my rear reflector. Either are expensive.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *SE-L(still confused about this one) limited edition maybe.. but this has a few extras the se didnt have..one being the red/clear tails.. *


For the 1998 Models, Nissan released a trim called *SE Limited* (hey, that's what it says on the cars' badges). This was available on a number of Nissans including the Sentra, Maxima, Pathfinder, and possibly the Altima. They all came with "Antracite" colored rims and a few other cosmetic differences from the previous year's SE. The *Sentra SE Limited* like the previous year SE came with the SR20DE as well as the aero package. The noticable difference aside from the rims were the faux carbon fiber tail light treatment and the change in the headlight, grille, and bumper cover.

For 1994, the *Sentra Limited Edition* was offered in both 2- and 4-door. They both had the GA16DE engine and sported various appointments much like the B13 SE and B13 GXE. All were badged *Limited Edition*

B12 Limited Editions, I have no clue. It would be safe to assume they were 1990 models as other LEs of various makes including Nissan most often were made available at the end of a platforms production. These normally offered most if not all off the options availble for that model and would usually be marketed as a Limited Edition.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*For the 1998 Models, Nissan released a trim called SE Limited (hey, that's what it says on the cars' badges). This was available on a number of Nissans including the Sentra, Maxima, Pathfinder, and possibly the Altima. They all came with "Antracite" colored rims and a few other cosmetic differences from the previous year's SE. The Sentra SE Limited like the previous year SE came with the SR20DE as well as the aero package. The noticable difference aside from the rims were the faux carbon fiber tail light treatment and the change in the headlight, grille, and bumper cover



well.. i would LOVE to see the headlight and grille and bumber cover from the seL.. ive seen the carbon fiber tail reflector part.. and the red and clear lights.. Travis

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *For the 1998 Models, Nissan released a trim called SE Limited (hey, that's what it says on the cars' badges). This was available on a number of Nissans including the Sentra, Maxima, Pathfinder, and possibly the Altima. They all came with "Antracite" colored rims and a few other cosmetic differences from the previous year's SE. The Sentra SE Limited like the previous year SE came with the SR20DE as well as the aero package. The noticable difference aside from the rims were the faux carbon fiber tail light treatment and the change in the headlight, grille, and bumper cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

just curious.. whats your name sentrix? becayse i doubt you ever lived in ohio.. but you look like someone i knew.. also.. im gonna make a post to get the OEMsideskirts from someone.. GOD i love them. Travis..


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

here ya go.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

how the hell are you guys posting pictures????????? my thing says.. may NOT post attatchments???? why not?Travis


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

check ur pm 1999GXE1.6


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *just curious.. whats your name sentrix? becayse i doubt you ever lived in ohio.. but you look like someone i knew.. also.. im gonna make a post to get the OEMsideskirts from someone.. GOD i love them. Travis.. *


MY name is Wayne. And nope it wasn't me. Never been to Ohio. Good luck on the skirts...


----------

